# twitching during sleep



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

I noticed lately that Otis' legs twitch quite a bit when he's sleeping and napping.. should it be a concern? When he twitches for over a minute, i wake him up and he's fine...


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Sammie and Brutus both do that when they are asleep. I've never had any concern, because I do it too, as does my husband. Brutus actually gets those little feet going 50 miles an hour and RUNS in his sleep while making the cutest little noise you ever heard in your life. I've always just chalked it off to dreaming. Does he seem to be smiling when he's doing it? Mine do. I seriously doubt there is anything to worry about. 

Samsonsmom

I do's it jes to get her atensun. Works real good if'n ye backs up to her butt while she is asleep and you start twitchin' pretty good. Gets her up every time. Of course, once you gets her up, she might as well take you to out pee-pee, gets yos a dwink of water, go get you a tweet, puts you back on de bed and says nice tings to you. I smiles when he starts de "Go nigh-nigh, baby." Means I gotted her good--again. 

Sammie


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> I noticed lately that Otis' legs twitch quite a bit when he's sleeping and napping.. should it be a concern? When he twitches for over a minute, i wake him up and he's fine...[/B]




It is normal for a puppy to do this. Sometimes there will be some muffled "woofs" and other vocalizations with the twitching. I read that is important NOT to wake up a puppy from napping, so just let Otis sleep/dream on . . . . .


Joy


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes Perri does too. If he starts really whimpering too though I'm always afraid he's having bad puppy dreams so I wake him up.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've always thought when they do this, especially, with the little noises, that they're just having a really good dream.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks for the replies.. i guess its not something i should worry about.. but you know how we maltese mommies are..


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

baci does it to, almost like running in his sleep,ive seen it with my other dogs , it must be that there running in there dreams


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think they actually do this when they are in a real deep sleep and are dreaming, Koko does it but I have never really noticed it with Scooby, but the most times he is really sleeping is when we are too, I guess we miss his dreams


----------



## MINNIES MOM (Feb 22, 2006)

Minnie does this too. At first it scared me, but then I heard it was because they were dreaming. Although I sometimes wake her up if her noises start to sound like shes having a bad dream. I usually just watch her to make sure she's ok. I'm still the mommy who still checks on her to make sure she's breathing.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

> Minnie does this too. At first it scared me, but then I heard it was because they were dreaming. Although I sometimes wake her up if her noises start to sound like shes having a bad dream. I usually just watch her to make sure she's ok. I'm still the mommy who still checks on her to make sure she's breathing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL that's funny because i still check to make sure otis is breathing too.... he's 11 months old!! hahaha... guess we never stop worrying. I have a feeling that i will be a very neurotic and overprotective mother when i have real skinbabies!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=339391
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I still check on Indy and he is over 2 years old







If he is too still for a long time I just have to check







I don't think I will ever stop, I just worry about our baby and want to make sure he is ok


----------

